# Visitor Visa 600 Hi All im applying for visist visa for the upcomming T20 Cricket World Cup FROM SAUIDA ARABIA



## kinwas700 (6 mo ago)

*HI
HOPE ALL IN GOOD HEALTH,i,m planning to Watch T20 Cricket World Cup with my Family. I have bought the tickets of the Matches as well. I have previous Traevel history ( Dubai , Singapore,Turky , Malaysia , & Thailand.... I applied the visa last week and done the biomatric as well,Matches will be taking place in mid of October therefore i want to buy the AIR LINE TICKETS bocz near the world tickets will be very expencive... how much they need it for respond...*


----------

